# Jihadist holds Australian cafe



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

With a pump shotgun. Those are banned in Australia so this must not really be happening. Too bad all of those Australians in the cafe are prohibited from protecting themselves. I hope and pray they are OK. I saw that one of the responders is armed with an M4.

Terrified hostages seen inside Sydney cafe as suspected jihadist 's standoff enters 12th hour | Fox News


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

WTF...all day I hear "gunmen" never radical Islamist.....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Who was on bail for the death of his now ex wife, and is accused of sexual assaulting 6 kids...

Under our laws its illegal for him to be near let alone own a firearm...

Those m4s are the Remington ar15 version, in 223 (just so you know, a favourite with our TRG (tactical response group) ) 

But yes pump shotguns are banned (I mentioned that on another thread yet a pump 223 is very legal on our most basic firearm license... Make sense?? Not to me)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Boom. One less fanatic..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Boom. One less fanatic..


Close.... Its another zombie tag taken by Australia's finest (I use finest loosely)


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This was a horrific story... sucks


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

What gets me are all the Islamic apologist in OZ. THIS WAS A TEORRIST ATTACT period. Inspired by Isis. Mental health.. Sure he was crazy.. All terrorist are. Duh. So for all these "conservative" Muslims, why aren't you rooting out the evil in your midst?! Why haven't you squashed them? 

The answer is in our daily news... Sony. The CEO says in public I'm a good liberal while behind e scene she is a bigot and exactly what she calls conservatives. 

The Muslims in public will cry "I'm peaceful, it's not me". In private they will rejoice. At WORST they will do nothing. And doing nothing is the worst horror.. Just ask someone that survived Germany in the 20's, 30's and 40's. I have.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> What gets me are all the Islamic apologist in OZ. THIS WAS A TEORRIST ATTACT period. Inspired by Isis. Mental health.. Sure he was crazy.. All terrorist are. Duh. So for all these "conservative" Muslims, why aren't you rooting out the evil in your midst?! Why haven't you squashed them?
> 
> The answer is in our daily news... Sony. The CEO says in public I'm a good liberal while behind e scene she is a bigot and exactly what she calls conservatives.
> 
> The Muslims in public will cry "I'm peaceful, it's not me". In private they will rejoice. At WORST they will do nothing. And doing nothing is the worst horror.. Just ask someone that survived Germany in the 20's, 30's and 40's. I have.


Australia's history is not fuelled with war and bloodshed (outside our contribution to wars for the crown and the USA)

This same nut sent "insulting" letters to families of our honoured dead that were involved in the war on terror (more info about that scum)

The 2 hostages that were shot are hero's, they died trying to disarm the scum, the first group that escaped were only able to from a attempt to disarm him by one of the now dead hostages

Australia as a people is not happy, small groups will be active already but most can't tell the difference between friend or foe....

What won't be reported is the extreme actions that those "supporters" have coming.... And they are happening as we speak...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The Aussies are a tough lot (Anzac).. Been in your country many times.. Didn't want to leave on a few occasions. I'm sure it will get sorted out..


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

While this guy was not ISIS as such he was certainly inspired by them and cut from the same cloth, also he was just a card-carrying criminal and all round arsehole. The world is a better place without him.



> most can't tell the difference between friend or foe....


That's the trouble, I'm all for giving people the benefit of the doubt, and many of these Muslims seem quite genuine, but then it states in the Koran that they should do so to advance the Islamic cause. So if it says that in their holy book there is no way to tell if they are genuine or not. As such I guess we have to assume they are not, as long as those passages are in the book they follow what choice is there?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

graynomad said:


> While this guy was not ISIS as such he was certainly inspired by them and cut from the same cloth, also he was just a card-carrying criminal and all round arsehole. The world is a better place without him.
> 
> That's the trouble, I'm all for giving people the benefit of the doubt, and many of these Muslims seem quite genuine, but then it states in the Koran that they should do so to advance the Islamic cause. So if it says that in their holy book there is no way to tell if they are genuine or not. As such I guess we have to assume they are not, as long as those passages are in the book they follow what choice is there?


The friend or for was between Muslims and other religions, I work with a Indian, far from Muslim as you can get, and he gets a lot of flack for his "towel"


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

graynomad said:


> While this guy was not ISIS as such he was certainly inspired by them and cut from the same cloth, also he was just a card-carrying criminal and all round arsehole. The world is a better place without him.
> 
> That's the trouble, I'm all for giving people the benefit of the doubt, and many of these Muslims seem quite genuine, but then it states in the Koran that they should do so to advance the Islamic cause. So if it says that in their holy book there is no way to tell if they are genuine or not. As such I guess we have to assume they are not, as long as those passages are in the book they follow what choice is there?


Yes the benefit of the doubt is fair enough and I did that as well after 9/11 but it's a new world now.

With that, and long the lines of what you mention, I'd dare to repeat my early comment/question and repeat it with an eye towards a doubt.
*****
"So for all these "conservative" Muslims, why aren't you rooting out the evil in your midst?! Why haven't you squashed them?

The answer is in our daily news... Sony. The CEO says in public I'm a good liberal while behind e scene she is a bigot and exactly what she calls conservatives.

The Muslims in public will cry "I'm peaceful, it's not me". In private they will rejoice. At WORST they will do nothing. And doing nothing is the worst horror.. Just ask someone that survived Germany in the 20's, 30's and 40's. I have.

******

Until they as a religion and "group" stamp out the radicals in their midst they're will be no "benefit of the doubt". Only doubt


----------



## SfS (Sep 2, 2014)

Such terrible news. No one expected it to happen here, let alone so soon. I give massive praise to the guy that died trying to disarm the assailant. 

17 people and one gunman the odds were never in his favour. 

It's a sad shame 2 aussie had to die so this guy could show the world his generic Chinese flag in a window.


----------

